# Thank You Robert Turpin



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll give credit where it's due - I would like to thank Robert Turpin for the superb efforts in getting the new nearshore and bay reef projects going. Please let us know how we can help you continue the progress!

Jim


----------



## 82whaler (Sep 28, 2007)

I agree good job sir.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

x3... Great Guy doing great work!!


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh my, how this forum has deteriorated!

Are we now appreciating and congratulating government officials? Even Turpin at that? I thought he was the epitome of all evil????

I'm not gonna stand for this....


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

Evensplit said:


> I'll give credit where it's due - I would like to thank Robert Turpin for the superb efforts in getting the new nearshore and bay reef projects going. Please let us know how we can help you continue the progress!
> 
> Jim









​ 
_I think I have injured myself, when I gain my composure and have nursed my wounds, _
_I ll try and get back to you on what else can be done!_​ 
Robt and I have been brainstorming the past week or so on an opportunity to place another $50,000 worth of reefs in the Bay and/or nearshore sites!​


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

swhiting said:


> Oh my, how this forum has deteriorated!
> 
> Are we now appreciating and congratulating government officials? Even Turpin at that? I thought he was the epitome of all evil????
> 
> I'm not gonna stand for this....


I will gladly express appreciation when it's due. It's taken a loooong time to get things done, and we've had issues in the past, but He's done a fine job lately and I'm really hoping he continues to do so.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Bay Pirate said:


> _I think I have injured myself, when I gain my composure and have nursed my wounds, _
> _I ll try and get back to you on what else can be done!_​
> 
> Robt and I have been brainstorming the past week or so on an opportunity to place another $50,000 worth of reefs in the Bay and/or nearshore sites!​


Are you secretly Robert Turpin?


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Funny


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for all yalls hard work my kids will be able to enjoy these for years to come.


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

Evensplit said:


> Are you secretly Robert Turpin?


Haha...

Let me prove to you I'm not!

There is NO-WAY, that I would have gotten up at 2:30/3am in the morning a week or 2 ago, then have to cut thru a 1/2 inch of Ice in Bayou Chico, in 22 deg weather, to go wait and meet a barge for a deployment of GB bridge rubble in the nearshore zone!

No Chance!!

Evensplit, why not huddle up and help with ideas for my Reef Opportunity post....

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/reef-grant-opportunity-need-help-81224/


----------



## ryanbr (Oct 10, 2007)

What will you be using for materials? That makes a difference. What's the thought on how well the blocks will work in the bay? Or is that just a start at that location?


----------

